# Noisy KEBC



## montana (Jul 12, 2010)

Bought a Prairie 700 from a friend knowing that the KEBC was alarming and not functioning. I replaced the KEBC actuator and now it works fine (4x4 and engine braking work fine). However, after turning off the ignition, the KEBC will continue to quietly cycle thereafter, eventually draining the battery. I've followed most of the test in the shop manual that i could figure out, such as testing for proper voltage to the control unit. I haven't figured out how to test the output voltage from control unit to the actuator (test 6 in the manual). 

Has anyone seen this problem? Do I need a new actuator control unit? If so, anyone have one or know where to get one w/out dealer/new pricing?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

mine continues to make a faint humming noise on and off on and off for a long time after I turn the key off. I just pull the main fuse when I'm done riding (well for now), going to do the kebc bypass per wood butcher here soon, then I wont have to worry about it hopefully.


----------



## montana (Jul 12, 2010)

Yeah, I could do the bypass, but I ride in hilly areas with deep ruts and I like how it keeps me nice and slow downhill w/out riding the brake.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

montana said:


> Bought a Prairie 700 from a friend knowing that the KEBC was alarming and not functioning. I replaced the KEBC actuator and now it works fine (4x4 and engine braking work fine). However, after turning off the ignition, the KEBC will continue to quietly cycle thereafter, eventually draining the battery. I've followed most of the test in the shop manual that i could figure out, such as testing for proper voltage to the control unit. I haven't figured out how to test the output voltage from control unit to the actuator (test 6 in the manual).
> 
> Has anyone seen this problem? Do I need a new actuator control unit? If so, anyone have one or know where to get one w/out dealer/new pricing?


Take it off leaving it plugged-in and try it. If it cycles once and stops when the key is turned off, then on something is preventing it from laying all the way back and parking...making the potemeter not align to the off position. Probably the fork or something to do with it like the slide or spring..or pivits. Here a video of my clutch but at the end I show what it does when it parks.

http://vholdr.com/node/82976


----------



## montana (Jul 12, 2010)

OK, finally got around to working on it again. I took the actuator out and turned the ignition on then off. The actuator cycles normally but then it continues to make the sound. However, it doesn't actually turn, it just makes a noise every 3 seconds or so.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

If it does cycle and rotate the one time, then every 3 seconds or so it gets a signel from the CDI that it needs resetting, either the CDI is bad, or the potemeter that sends the signel to the CDI that's its in the park position...isn't getting sent. If you have another CDI, plug it in. If it still does it, well...see if you can take the unit back.


----------



## montana (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks for the help. It's the actuator controller. The dealer wants $450 for a new one. I think i'll be using it the way it is unless I can find a used one online..


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

montana said:


> Thanks for the help. It's the actuator controller. The dealer wants $450 for a new one. I think i'll be using it the way it is unless I can find a used one online..


An actuator for a P700 is only 235 at Babbitts. Probably less elsewhere.


----------

